# Olympic Village "Uninhabitable" - or however you spell that



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/25/sport/olympics-2016-rio-village-australia/index.html

Don't we go through this every 2 years?  Isn't this just part of giving a semi 3rd world country the shot to host the games part of the experience? To see if they can get it all done?  Seems like this happens every Olympics.  I am not sure if this happened in Salt Lake City or Atlanta.  I know for Atlanta they pushed some type of fancy ITS signs that told you that you were stuck in traffic before the games (I worked on some of it) but it was ready...


----------



## Supe (Jul 26, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/25/sport/olympics-2016-rio-village-australia/index.html
> 
> Don't we go through this every 2 years?  Isn't this just part of giving a semi 3rd world country the shot to host the games part of the experience? To see if they can get it all done?  Seems like this happens every Olympics.  I am not sure if this happened in Salt Lake City or Atlanta.  I know for Atlanta they pushed some type of fancy ITS signs that told you that you were stuck in traffic before the games (I worked on some of it) but it was ready...


I doubt it.  USOC takes pretty damned good care of its athletes.  The worst rooms out at the USOTC in Colorado springs were the equivalent of a modern college dorm, so I'd have expected Atlanta and SLC to be the same.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

The only negative news story I remember about the Atlanta Olympic housing was that one of the building settled about a foot

I personally think the Olympics are a huge waste of money with very little benefit for anyone


----------



## Supe (Jul 26, 2016)

Very little benefit?  Do you even KNOW where Subway finds a new spokesperson every 2 years?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

At the kiddie porn shop?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 26, 2016)

I know Georgia Tech was used for a lot of housing when they were in Atlanta. The fraternity I was in had a chapter at GT. The USOC tore down their old house and built them a new one with the understanding that it was for athletes during the games. Once the Olympics were over, they had a brand new fraternity house that worked perfectly because it was designed to house quite a few people as opposed to an old house that was scabbed together over time.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

yeah the Olympic Village was at GT, but most of the dorms they built are now being used by GA State and some other Atlanta Colleges. But I think one is for GT? (there are 6 I think that were built)   but Tech did get tons of new stuff as part of the games, and the best benefit is they tore down "Techwood homes" a housing development that was basically a crime center right next to a major university

I had a unique perspective of the games, I worked at GDOT as an intern leading up to the Olympics and everything we did work wise was related to the Olympics, and then my National Guard unit had to work "security" during the Olympics (It kind of sucked for me to be honest) , I was able to go through the dormitory and the coolest thing I remember is seeing some tiny gymnast eating at McDonalds (in the food court they had)

They put us (the military) up in these old City of Atlanta schools to sleep in, we worked at night mostly and since I lived just north of Atlanta I usually went home and slept during the day.  Everyone talked how bad traffic would be but it was really not too bad, I think most people that lived in Atlanta just worked from home those weeks and avoided downtown.

I hope Denver never takes the winter games (while I live here) I know they turned it down once, but we just have pretty old infrastructure leading into the mountains- I don't think it would be pretty..its bad enough when just the locals are trying to get to the ski areas on the weekends


----------



## Supe (Jul 26, 2016)

Personally I think they should bring the winter games back to Atlanta...


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 26, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> yeah the Olympic Village was at GT, but most of the dorms they built are now being used by GA State and some other Atlanta Colleges. But I think one is for GT? (there are 6 I think that were built)   but Tech did get tons of new stuff as part of the games, and the best benefit is they tore down "Techwood homes" a housing development that was basically a crime center right next to a major university


There were numerous on campus apartments that were constructed on Georgia Tech's west campus that were always in use by GT after the Olympics and are still in use today.  The building you are thinking of that was occupied by Georgia State immediately after the Olympics was the most visible because it overlooks the interstate.  That building did have settlement issues (which were corrected) and is now occupied by GT students. 

The Olympic pool is also still there and in use on the GT campus.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

doesn't one of them also say "Atlanta University" on them or something?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd be surprised if it did.  Changing the name on a building would be pretty easy.  I know when Ga State occupied the apartments next to the interstate the building had the Ga State logo on it.  Now it has a GT logo, so if there had been a building that had "Atlanta University" on it somewhere it would have been changed by now.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

I haven't been home in three or four years but I don't recall ever seeing a Georgia Tech logo on the ones you can see from the interstate, just the Georgia State logo and some city of Atlanta college


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 26, 2016)

Here is "North Avenue East" (as it is called) with the Ga State logo







And here it is with the Tech logo






I'm not sure when it was changed but it has been that way for several years now.  Ironically the only place I could find a picture of it with the Ga State logo was on Georgia Tech's campus housing website.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

where is the Tri Lamb Sign?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 26, 2016)

it was already taken 






(although the colors are similar)


----------



## willsee (Jul 27, 2016)

America did it right.  Built buildings for the Olympics while having a purpose for them after the fact.  Most of these other countries spend this money then after the Olympics they become abandoned buildings.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 27, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> a housing development that was basically a crime center right next to a major university


Uhhh, hello...the correct term is "affordable off-campus student housing".


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 27, 2016)

Cincinnati put their bid in to get the summer games one year. They would have been centered here but it would have been more of a regional thing, i.e. Dayton, Lexington, etc. Being 10-15 minutes from downtown, I was all set to stay at mom's house for a couple weeks and rent my house out to some Japanese tourist for some fatty $$$.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Atlanta was pretty spread out as well, from North GA down to Savannah I think?

The Olympic people are a total mafia- My grandfather owned a lake house where they did the Olympic rowing (lake lanier) they were told that they could not view the rowing from their own dock (since the dock was based on a COE permit- somehow they had them basically "revoked" during the Olympics.  So my grandfather and other family just watched the rowing from the shore.. But the whole thing was pretty bad. some guy who had owned a pizza shop called "Olympic pizza" for 20 years had to take his signs down during the "games"


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 27, 2016)

willsee said:


> America did it right.  Built buildings for the Olympics while having a purpose for them after the fact.  Most of these other countries spend this money then after the Olympics they become abandoned buildings.


There were quite a few buildings from the Atlanta Olympics that were not reused.  Apparently they had a tennis area (stadium?) that they tore down recently which was never used again after the Olympics. I'm sure there were plenty of other examples of this.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

they kayak course they built up on the Ocoee river is pretty awesome though


----------



## csb (Jul 29, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com/abandoned-olympic-venues-around-the-world-photos-2015-8


----------



## csb (Jul 29, 2016)

Cool demo pictures from Atlanta: http://www.myajc.com/gallery/online/home/final-days-and-destruction-atlanta-fulton-county-s/gCFqN/#4101421


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 29, 2016)

It's really a waste of money, they should just host the games in one place every year - or two for winter/summer..

Either that or only give it to places that have the infrastructure....


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 29, 2016)

The velodrome (cycling) out at Stone Mountain got relocated to East Point I think (which by the way is in West Atlanta - to get there, you take North Avenue west and turn south on Northside Drive)  (no, seriously).

My frat house at Tech got renovated as well, although I was long gone by then.

The only really bad thing that got Atlanta a bad rap was the street-markets.  Made it look like a 3rd world country.  That and the Olympic Park bommmbing, which wasn't anyone's fault (well, it was at least one dudes fault). (or maybe lax security's fault).

But yeah, they make such a big deal out of it, and it is, but the IOC is a racket.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 29, 2016)

csb said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/abandoned-olympic-venues-around-the-world-photos-2015-8


Wow, compared to this ^ ^ ^ , Atlanta came out great.  Centennial Olympic Park is still a cool tourist destination.

Except it makes me teary-eyed to see the classic old stadium torn down after the new one was converted to full time baseball.  I loved that ratty old thing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> It's really a waste of money, they should just host the games in one place every year - or two for winter/summer..
> 
> Either that or only give it to places that have the infrastructure....


Perhaps the common place should be Mount Olympus? Would be quite a project, but would probably look epic.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 30, 2016)

Came across this slideshow of some of the Atlanta Olympic event sites then and now, thought it was interesting. 

http://www.ajc.com/gallery/news/photos-atlanta-venues-1996-summer-olympic-games/gCcc3/#10751180


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow that is pretty neat.

I thought atlanta didn't use that much tax payer money, but Wikipedia says they took $609 million...

This make it pretty obvious that the Olympics are a loser for most countries...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_of_the_Olympic_Games


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 8, 2016)

My bosses nephew won a gold medal this weekend in that swim replay with micheal phelps


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2016)

that's pretty cool!

I was intrigued by watching Ping Pong- although I think they call it "table tennis" but the drama and theatrics with the serving is a little too much IMO - did anyone else see that? weird?

Can you imagine telling people, my kid is in the Olympics!  Yeah he is a ping pong player :|


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes but where do Olympic ping pong players fall on your fight/no fight list? lol


----------



## P-E (Aug 8, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> It's really a waste of money, they should just host the games in one place every year - or two for winter/summer..
> 
> Either that or only give it to places that have the infrastructure....


Yes, reykjavik for the winter and Athens for the summer.  done.


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2016)

Was anyone else here entertained by the finger-wagging, Rocky vs. Drago swim race?  Apparently the US swimmer gave the Russian lab-engineered-government-sponsored-steroid-user swimmer a "not in my house" gesture after a semifinal, and then proceeded to whoop her ass in the finals with nothing but pure red white and blue running through her veins.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

yes that was pretty interesting!

I still find some joy that the first US gold medal was in shooting 

Also we kicked NZ ass in soccer I think?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2016)

Supe said:


> Was anyone else here entertained by the finger-wagging, Rocky vs. Drago swim race?  Apparently the US swimmer gave the Russian lab-engineered-government-sponsored-steroid-user swimmer a "not in my house" gesture after a semifinal, and then proceeded to whoop her ass in the finals with nothing but pure red white and blue running through her veins.


I didn't see it live but rather on the highlights and on the sports recap in the morning. *#howtobeabadass*


----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> yes that was pretty interesting!
> 
> I still find some joy that the first US gold medal was in shooting
> 
> Also we kicked NZ ass in soccer I think?


Women's air rifle is the first event every Olympics.  The girl who won in 2012, Jamie Beyerle (now Jamie Corkish I think?), I grew up with shooting in the Northeast.  A truly one of a kind talent, freakish hand-eye coordination.  She won double gold in both air rifle and smallbore, and set records in both.  Totally badass.  What was great about this one is that the girl from WVU stepped up BIG TIME.  The Chinese girl who finished second was a runaway favorite, and perpetually cleaned everyone's clock in the world cup and international competitions.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't follow it that close...

I have enjoyed some of it, mainly women's volleyball.

But is it me or why does swimming have to be 80% of the coverage?? 

The man made kayak course was kind of interesting..


----------



## P-E (Aug 9, 2016)

I heard there was a couch floating around on the kayak course.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2016)

P-E said:


> I heard there was a couch floating around on the kayak course.


now there's a man made obstacle.  I heard that too


----------



## csb (Aug 9, 2016)

The moved kayaking to Boulder Creek?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I don't follow it that close...
> 
> I have enjoyed some of it, mainly women's volleyball.
> 
> ...


I feel like the summer games are 75% swimming, 60% track &amp; field, 50% gymnastics, and 40% Bob Costas.  Unless you stream online, or catch the 2 am broadcast, you don't get to see any of the crazy shit like handball, trampolining, table tennis, badminton, etc.  I don't watch the Olympics to see people swimming laps or running around a track.  I watch them to see sports that you hardly ever see the rest of the year (like curling in the Winter Olympics).


----------



## csb (Aug 9, 2016)

Wasn't trampolining at the end of every episode of The Man Show? Juggies? Am I remembering that correctly?


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 9, 2016)

csb said:


> Wasn't trampolining at the end of every episode of The Man Show? Juggies? Am I remembering that correctly?


Yes, you are remembering correctly.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2016)

Phelps wins 200m! :woot:


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Phelps wins 200m! :woot:


And the guy from South Africa didn't even medal.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yep. Nothing good ever came from talking smack. Ha ha


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 9, 2016)

Always best to keep yo' mouth shut.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Always best to keep yo' mouth shut.


Did you try that theory on @NJmike PE? :dunno:


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wasn't that dude shadowboxing last night in front of Phelps?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2016)

They said this morning that if Michael Phelps was a country, he would be 39th all time in gold medal count.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2016)

Watched the re run of the gymnastics last night- two observations:

1-The US team is insanely good.

2-Their is no way the Chinese team is anywhere close to 16 (but I really don't know how being younger with less muscles works in your favor?)


----------



## Supe (Aug 10, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Watched the re run of the gymnastics last night- two observations:
> 
> 1-The US team is insanely good.
> 
> 2-Their is no way the Chinese team is anywhere close to 16 (but I really don't know how being younger with less muscles works in your favor?)


2 - Better balance (lower C of G), and better biomechanics for flips/rotation.


----------



## csb (Aug 10, 2016)

Plus there's no grass on the field.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 10, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Did you try that theory on @NJmike PE? :dunno:


been wicked busy lately. I have been slacking around here, but I do try to check in at least once a day


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the triathlon Thursday!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## MetsFan (Aug 11, 2016)

^^ Speaking of condoms:

https://www.reddit.com/r/olympics/comments/4x366y/changed_my_location_on_tinder_to_the_olympic/


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 12, 2016)

Condoms?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Condoms?


exactly why you need a change order


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2016)

(function(d, s, id) {
var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];
if (d.getElementById(id)) return;
js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id;
js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.3";
fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);
}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk')); 
Michael Phelps w/ 80s Nintendo sounds!
Michael Phelps w/ 80s #Nintendo sounds!! #Rio2016 #PhelpsFace

Posted by Retro SFX on Wednesday, August 10, 2016


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 12, 2016)

^^

That's pretty funny, funnier still because I was watching it as Phelps, Le Clous just tied for silver in the 100m butterfly


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

so what is this story about the olympic athletes about being robbed or not being robbed?  Did they make they story up because they came in late and were out partying?


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 18, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> so what is this story about the olympic athletes about being robbed or not being robbed?  Did they make they story up because they came in late and were out partying?




Maybe these kids are spoiled brats, but on the other hand I can see the Rio officials doing this because they're pissed at international attention on how crappy their city can be.  Watching the marathon finish there were soldiers with machine guns every 100 feet or so along the course.  I'd guess the truth is somewhere in between.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2016)

don't know what to believe, but lochte is a douche sitting all pretty talking with reporters from the comfort of home while the younger two are stuck in rio left answering questions.  quite convenient his flight was a couple days sooner.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

aren't they supposed to all stay until the "closing ceremony's"?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2016)

not required i guess


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2016)

looks like there was no robbery, just a jumbling/selective telling of the event.  A gun was drawn but by a security guard at a gas station while they were vandalizing it.

i guess being drunk and not understanding the local language one can get into quite a pinch


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

so its only illegal to urinate in the streets next to a gas station in Brazil if your a tourist? Isn't that a daily thing there


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> Maybe these kids are spoiled brats, but on the other hand I can see the Rio officials doing this because they're pissed at international attention on how crappy their city can be.  Watching the marathon finish there were soldiers with machine guns every 100 feet or so along the course.  I'd guess the truth is somewhere in between.


I was there for carnival.  Really not that bad.  Only almost got mugged once.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2016)

so the swimmers were (sort of telling the truth) they had a gun pointed at them and they involuntarily game them money? Isn't that technically a robbery?

I would think they would have handlers for these people so they didn't get into trouble, or even kidnapped and beheaded?  Just seems very strange to me..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> so the swimmers were (sort of telling the truth) they had a gun pointed at them and they involuntarily game them money? Isn't that technically a robbery?
> 
> I would think they would have handlers for these people so they didn't get into trouble, or even kidnapped and beheaded?  Just seems very strange to me..


and probably would never have been an issue until lockte's mom being a Mom posted something slightly embellished on social media


----------

